# Renew Life Women’s Care Probiotic



## Dawn (Jun 8, 2021)

*Clean Gut:* Start Spring cleaning from the inside out with Renew Life Women’s Care Probiotic. By supporting your immune health with the #1 Doctor Preferred Probiotic Strain for Respiratory Health, you will be able to help promote your urinary and digestive health, while maintaining healthy vaginal pH and yeast levels. (amazon.com, $14.99)


----------



## toupeemoor (Aug 24, 2021)

Is this safe even for people with IBS?


----------



## Dawn (Aug 24, 2021)

toupeemoor said:


> Is this safe even for people with IBS?


I'm sure if you contacted them, they would give you more information, or possibly check their website.  I'm only provided with the info to post.


----------

